# Newcastle Winter 2015 (Newcastle, Australia)



## pyr14 (May 15, 2015)

60 competitor limit. registration ends on 14th of June
http://www.speedcubing.com.au/NewcastleWinter2015/

there's : 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, OH, skewb, pyraminx, square-1

possibly 3x3 blindfold..


----------



## Myachii (May 15, 2015)

There is a Newcastle in the UK, you got my hopes up 

Good luck to everyone going, if you're going Faz pls don't break sound barrier ty


----------



## TDM (May 15, 2015)

Myachii said:


> There is a Newcastle in the UK, you got my hopes up


There's a Newcastle in the UK and a UK cuber posted in the thread, you got my hopes up


----------



## pyr14 (May 16, 2015)

TDM said:


> There's a Newcastle in the UK and a UK cuber posted in the thread, you got my hopes up





Myachii said:


> There is a Newcastle in the UK, you got my hopes up
> 
> Good luck to everyone going, if you're going Faz pls don't break sound barrier ty



yeah. this is why i tried to put (australia) in.


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2015)

pyr14 said:


> yeah. this is why i tried to put (australia) in.


Iirc, the title was cut off after "Newcastle".

E:


----------



## megaminxwin (May 16, 2015)

Someone should make another competition in Newcastle, England, also called Newcastle Winter 2015.

I want to see the database break.


----------



## TDM (May 16, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Someone should make another competition in Newcastle, England, also called Newcastle Winter 2015.
> 
> I want to see the database break.


It's highly unlikely they'd allow that name. There are going to be some rules about naming competitions, otherwise people could name them something inappropriate if they wanted to.


----------



## Mozartcuber (May 23, 2015)

Im going to this one and its my first competition yay!!


----------



## TimMc (May 23, 2015)

megaminxwin said:


> Someone should make another competition in Newcastle, England, also called Newcastle Winter 2015.



The "Newcastle Winter 2015" competition in Australia has the unique identifier NewcastleWinter2015.

Another competition in England could also be called "Newcastle Winter 2015" but it would have to use another unique identifier in the system. E.g. NuTWinter2015

It's kind of like having two competitors with the same name but different WCA ID's. The competition ID's also have to be different. It's very easy to enforce this at the database level with a primary key, some unique constraint, for the competition table.



megaminxwin said:


> I want to see the database break.



Volunteers spend countless hours improving the system....

Tim.


----------



## megaminxwin (May 23, 2015)

TimMc said:


> The "Newcastle Winter 2015" competition in Australia has the unique identifier NewcastleWinter2015.
> 
> Another competition in England could also be called "Newcastle Winter 2015" but it would have to use another unique identifier in the system. E.g. NuTWinter2015
> 
> ...



You would not believe how disappointed I am right now.


----------

